# Some Sigs..



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Can be used if you want.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The lighting on that Alves sig is sick, also I don't know where you found that render but it was defiantly a great choice.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome work Nikos. + repped.

I'll borrow the Kongo sig until the 12th when he gets armbarred in rnd 1 lol

J/k.. I like Cheick actually, he's my country fellow man.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Those are awesome man! I'd rep you, but i'm not sure which way you want to be repped;


----------

